#  ZK3OU

## RA1WU

Hello, All.

 ?    
?

RA1WU   Leo

----------


## RA3CQ

As usual the operation will be mainly CW, with some SSB and RTTY, 160-10m. Theyll be using 100w and vertical antennas.

----------


## UA4AZ

- .

----------


## Terry

> . :(


  . 20, 30  40   .     17  15   -  .

----------


## RA1WU

to RX1AL   ,
  ,   15 .
 - 
 :Smile: ))

----------


## RN3QN

17,20,30,40.

----------

